# IRISH plumber needs help with skilled independent visa,subclass 175 visa to OZ



## horsebox1 (Aug 8, 2010)

hey guys.

this is a bit needy but im hoping that someone can give some well need advice.
basically i am going for the skilled independent visa to australia and i would appreciate some help.i am a 28 year old irish male based in london and meet all the points required etc and am at the starting process of doing my skills assessment and im close to submitting.i basically could just do with advice and second opinions etc.
im just lacking confidence and need advice on info such as:

what to do after skills assessment application?

is there a 175 visa check list?

is the visa application straight forward and all the hard work mainly in the first skills assessment application?

i need to do the advanced english test,whens a good time and is it hard?

yeah guys im stuck and i lack in computer literacy in general, therefore i havent got much confidence doing this alone.

i would appreciate your help so much,can anyone help PLEASE??????


----------

